# Identify fan leaf needs



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 22, 2021)

I just put my plants in 12 on 12 off 3 days ago. they are just about ready for a drink and I’m deciding if I want to add some nutrients to help them along. I saw this damage on a couple leaves on one plant but not taking over my whole garden. i gave them nutrients about 10 days ago. I haven’t been giving nutes every time I water. If this is a nutrients overload sign I’ll just water with plain PH water but it it’s needing something special would like to know…


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 282699


I’ve not used any cal-mag. Will it be good to treat all the plants with it at this stage?


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 22, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 22, 2021)

What flavor of plants are you growing?

other than a little cal-mag , they look pretty healthy.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> What flavor of plants are you growing?
> 
> other than a little cal-mag , they look pretty healthy.


What BIG Said for sure
Nice to see you back up and around Brother Big


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> What BIG Said for sure
> Nice to see you back up and around Brother Big



thanks Amigo....boy what a difference a day can make


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> What flavor of plants are you growing?
> 
> other than a little cal-mag , they look pretty healthy.


grandaddy purple and gorilla glue 4. Unfortunately I mixed them up at transplanting and can’t see any difference at this time to my untrained eye but hope to identify them by the end of the grow. Yes they look beautiful to me only a couple of leaves on one plant seem to have this issue.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 22, 2021)

Should I also add nutrients with the cal mag or just the cal mag this watering?


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 22, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Should I also add nutrients with the cal mag or just the cal mag this watering?



what nutrients are you using?

whatever your doing , the plants like it , except they need a little boost cause of flowering and that is what the cal mag will do


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> what nutrients are you using?
> 
> whatever your doing , the plants like it , except they need a little boost cause of flowering and that is what the cal mag will do


I’ve been using this line. This is my first grow so I don’t know how my plants compare to others in the first week of 12 on and 12 off. I’ll admit the plants seem to love it in the spider farm 2x4 tent so far even tho I’ve crowded it a bit to much with 5  7 gallon pots and I haven’t used a lot of nutes.
I will get som Cal mag and treat them all to some and wait on other nutrients till next water maybe… thanks so much for your response.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 22, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ve been using this line. This is my first grow so I don’t know how my plants compare to others in the first week of 12 on and 12 off. I’ll admit the plants seem to love it in the spider farm 2x4 tent so far even tho I’ve crowded it a bit to much with 5  7 gallon pots and I haven’t used a lot of nutes.
> I will get som Cal mag and treat them all to some and wait on other nutrients till next water maybe… thanks so much for your response. View attachment 282712




yeah that is some good nutrients....I’m sure foxfarm has instructions for those nute and a chart showing how much and when to use them

so it looks like you have been following the instructions cause your plants are looking healthy except for a little cal mag

are you using RO water and checking the Ph?

I am also curious as to what soil you are growing in and what kind of lights?

those are some First Class genetics there , I really like the Gorilla Glue


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah that is some good nutrients....I’m sure foxfarm has instructions for those nute and a chart showing how much and when to use them
> 
> so it looks like you have been following the instructions cause your plants are looking healthy except for a little cal mag
> 
> ...


GG is one of my Favs


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ve been using this line. This is my first grow so I don’t know how my plants compare to others in the first week of 12 on and 12 off. I’ll admit the plants seem to love it in the spider farm 2x4 tent so far even tho I’ve crowded it a bit to much with 5  7 gallon pots and I haven’t used a lot of nutes.
> I will get som Cal mag and treat them all to some and wait on other nutrients till next water maybe… thanks so much for your response. View attachment 282712


Thats what i use, but i also use their CalMag.


----------



## ness (Nov 22, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> grandaddy purple and gorilla glue 4. Unfortunately I mixed them up at transplanting and can’t see any difference at this time to my untrained eye but hope to identify them by the end of the grow. Yes they look beautiful to me only a couple of leaves on one plant seem to have this issue. View attachment 282709



SummarineGirl that's a pretty looking crop you got growing.  Happy growing.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah that is some good nutrients....I’m sure foxfarm has instructions for those nute and a chart showing how much and when to use them
> 
> so it looks like you have been following the instructions cause your plants are looking healthy except for a little cal mag
> 
> ...


I have not been using the nutrients as labeled as my dirt from each of three transplants had enough in it to support the plants for a few weeks. I started them out in ocean forest until the last transplant I used a mix of happy frog, an organic soil and some perlite as I had to fill 5, 7 gallon nursery plastic planters. I did not start nutrients in the last pots until 3 weeks after planting them. I didn’t use the required amount on the label but treated 5 gallons of water with a 4 gallon dose And only every other watering. I use tap water not RO. I don’t understand the whole ppm thing yet but have a meter and my tap water is under 200 ppm which I’ve read was ok. I do have to adjust the PH just a bit tho. After adding nutes, or even with just plain tap water, my PH is around 6.5. I don’t water till I get runoff and only give them about 1/2 gallon of it in each 7 gallon pot. I then wait till the pots get light before giving them another drink. In hindsight and for next time I would leave a way to measure runoff water. I’m all scrogged down and have limited space even between the pots and the containers they sit in to do anything. I also am crowded out as I decided to let that 5th plant hang out with the others. Just couldn’t leave her out of the tent.  I am using the spider farm SF-2000 grow light dimmable full spectrum. I’ve had them turned up to full power since about three weeks into veg stage.  I’m open to any suggestions. I did give all the plants a little cal mag this morning. I hope they liked it  thanks for your response


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 22, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Thats what i use, but i also use their CalMag.


I bought their cal mag today and gave the plant a little dose.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2021)

I was always told to use half of the recommended amounts the maker of nutes says to. I never burned my leaves .


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I was always told to use half of the recommended amounts the maker of nutes says to. I never burned my leaves .


Yes I’ve read that too. I started less than half and have just worked my way up to 5 gallons of water to a 4 gallon dose my last feeding. I haven’t noticed any burn or any other problems so far except this cal mag thing. I used straight cal mag and ph 6.5 water today for their watering.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 22, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I have not been using the nutrients as labeled as my dirt from each of three transplants had enough in it to support the plants for a few weeks. I started them out in ocean forest until the last transplant I used a mix of happy frog, an organic soil and some perlite as I had to fill 5, 7 gallon nursery plastic planters. I did not start nutrients in the last pots until 3 weeks after planting them. I didn’t use the required amount on the label but treated 5 gallons of water with a 4 gallon dose And only every other watering. I use tap water not RO. I don’t understand the whole ppm thing yet but have a meter and my tap water is under 200 ppm which I’ve read was ok. I do have to adjust the PH just a bit tho. After adding nutes, or even with just plain tap water, my PH is around 6.5. I don’t water till I get runoff and only give them about 1/2 gallon of it in each 7 gallon pot. I then wait till the pots get light before giving them another drink. In hindsight and for next time I would leave a way to measure runoff water. I’m all scrogged down and have limited space even between the pots and the containers they sit in to do anything. I also am crowded out as I decided to let that 5th plant hang out with the others. Just couldn’t leave her out of the tent.  I am using the spider farm SF-2000 grow light dimmable full spectrum. I’ve had them turned up to full power since about three weeks into veg stage.  I’m open to any suggestions. I did give all the plants a little cal mag this morning. I hope they liked it  thanks for your response



well you certainly are in tune with your plants by the looks of them and it’s my philosophy that less is better when feeding the plants....they will tell us when they need food

it has also been my experience that a lower Ph in water is better than a high one....I would aim for 5.2 - 5.8 on  my water before adding nutes...the easy thing about GH nutes was they had a built in buffer to keep the Ph on the low range like 6.5....

I don’t do the ppm or EC readings , not when I am using the Lucas formula , it is a pretty cool proof regimen 

I am looking forward to watching you bring these girls home and have a successful harvest

all the best


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> well you certainly are in tune with your plants by the looks of them and it’s my philosophy that less is better when feeding the plants....they will tell us when they need food
> 
> it has also been my experience that a lower Ph in water is better than a high one....I would aim for 5.2 - 5.8 on  my water before adding nutes...the easy thing about GH nutes was they had a built in buffer to keep the Ph on the low range like 6.5....
> 
> ...


Thanx so much for kind words and PH advice.


----------



## Michael S (Nov 23, 2021)

Good advice.


----------

